# New guy from MS



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* WOS84. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :wink:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, i've been there. Welcome!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## bbhug (Jun 1, 2008)

Am a new guy too. Bear with me on the computer useage. Never did understand this stuff too well. Dial up is very very slow also.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

welcome my mississippi brother!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome. Nice to see a new fellow Mississippian in board.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:teeth:


----------

